# Liquid Smoke for dry cured salami?



## MJP (Dec 27, 2020)

Hi all,

Is there any reason why liquid smoked shouldn't be used in place of cold smoking prior to dry curing a salami type product?  I have some recipes for traditional cold smoked & cured salami but being that I am somewhat lazy, I figured using natural liquid smoke would achieve the same thing.

I would get the rather concentrated type so that I'm not adding too much moisture into the mix.


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 27, 2020)

I have never made dry cured salami, but I do make hot dogs, and almost every hot dog recipe calls for liquid smoke, then.... there is an option to also smoke for flavor and color. I won't go out on a limb and say liquid smoke is necessary, but it is a flavor component.

All that said.... the most common flavor of liquid smoke is hickory, and I think the reason it gets such a bad rap in barbecue circles is the fact the flavor is so obvious and usually stronger than most people like.  I researched liquid smoke for use in my hot dogs, and found that Wright's brand had good reviews, and they make* 'apple' flavored liquid smoke* that is much milder and less obvious when used even in a sauce.


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 27, 2020)

Natural smoke has antibacterial properties. I don't know how it will affect the culture bacteria..


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 27, 2020)

I have to agree with indaswamp.
 Also Wrights is a hickory flavor







At least what I have found.

Warren


----------



## MJP (Dec 27, 2020)

I'm not worried about the antibacterial properties of the smoke.  Spanish use smoked paprika in their salami production.  Hungarians, etc cold smoke their salami products after fermentation before drying.   Just curious if there are any hard rules for not using liquid smoke vs cold smoke.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 28, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Natural smoke has antibacterial properties. I don't know how it will affect the culture bacteria..


I just read that liquid smoke has antimicrobial properties as well.


----------



## imhungrymk (Dec 29, 2020)

MJP said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is there any reason why liquid smoked shouldn't be used in place of cold smoking prior to dry curing a salami type product?  I have some recipes for traditional cold smoked & cured salami but being that I am somewhat lazy, I figured using natural liquid smoke would achieve the same thing.
> 
> I would get the rather concentrated type so that I'm not adding too much moisture into the mix.



I think that you are smoking the meat for more than just flavor when you are curing it. The cold smoking process creates a antimicrobial environment. I link a good page for more information.  









						Smoking Meat & Poultry - Food Safety
					





					www.uaex.edu


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 29, 2020)

You ask about liquid smoke then you say your not worried about the antimicrobial then you say smoked paprika. Then why worry about using liquid smoke and go with the paprika?

You have some members giving you their advice on LS.

I must be missing something here?


----------



## MJP (Dec 29, 2020)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> You ask about liquid smoke then you say your not worried about the antimicrobial then you say smoked paprika. Then why worry about using liquid smoke and go with the paprika?
> 
> You have some members giving you their advice on LS.
> 
> I must be missing something here?



I don't plan on using smoked paprika for a recipe that doesn't call for it.   

My specific question is whether there a reason to not use liquid smoke versus cold smoking it.  Yes both cold smoke and liquid smoke has anti-microbial properties but that will not mess with the microbial environment in a bad way in the salami itself since various salamis are cold smoked after fermentation.

In other words: will adding liquid smoke and keeping the salami at 60F  achieve the same results as cold smoking it for X hours at 60F?


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 29, 2020)

MJP said:


> I don't plan on using smoked paprika for a recipe that doesn't call for it.
> 
> My specific question is whether there a reason to not use liquid smoke versus cold smoking it.  Yes both cold smoke and liquid smoke has anti-microbial properties but that will not mess with the microbial environment in a bad way in the salami itself since various salamis are cold smoked after fermentation.
> 
> In other words: will adding liquid smoke and keeping the salami at 60F  achieve the same results as cold smoking it for X hours at 60F?


If it is cold smoked AFTER fermentation, it does not interfere with the lactic acid production of the bacteria. If you add liquid smoke PRIOR to fermentation, it may interfere with lactic acid production....but I don't know for certain. It's a good question.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 29, 2020)

Inda

I have used LS in landjaeger with great results, didnt affect the fermenting at all. I use wrights LS in the red bottle.


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 29, 2020)

Thanks for posting Rick. Good to know. What percentage do you typically use?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 29, 2020)

for a 5 pound batch i use 1.5 tsp
i find the red bottle is a bit more concentrated than the small bottles


----------

